# DXA interpretation and documentation requirements



## tjlop (Apr 13, 2009)

*Dexa documentation and interpretation*

Is a physician able to bill for interpreting these findings, if yes - so we need to add a 26 modifer?  What are the documentation requirements and do you know where I can obtain the specs to present to the physicians?


----------



## amjordan (Apr 15, 2009)

The information you need is found through the ACR American College of Radiology.  Here are two link that may help you. 

This link is specifically for DXA:
http://www.acr.org/SecondaryMainMenuCategories/quality_safety/guidelines/dx/musc/dxa.aspx

This link is for the interpretation an report:
http://www.acr.org/SecondaryMainMenuCategories/quality_safety/guidelines/dx/comm_diag_rad.aspx

Hope this helps.


----------

